# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Τροφοδοτικό RF 27Mhz

## mtzag

Γεια
Εχω ενα μηχανημα laser που εχει ενα τροφοδοτικο RF συγκεκριμενα αυτο 
3.jpg
το οποιο εχει 1 RF εξοδο ισχυος μια θυρα DB9 για τον ελεγχο του μια bnc εισoδo για τη ρυθμιση ισχυος και μια γραμμη τροφοδοσιας 24VDC(κιτρινο-μωβ καλωδια).

Η εξοδος RF του τροφοδοτικου συνδεετε σε ενα ενα κουτακι που κανει μετρηση ισχυος forward / reverse / VSWR και τα στελνει στον controller
και μετα απο αυτο του κουτακι η εξοδος του RF PSU παει στο φορτιο που ειναι ακουστοπτικος κρυσταλος σαν αυτο στη φωτο 
goosh.jpg

ο οποιος κανει q switching σε ενα dpss laser ωστε το laser να μην ειναι συνεχους κυματος αλλα παλμικο (παλμοι nanoseconds) με πολυ μεγαλη παλμικη ισχυ (x1000 τη μεση ισχυ)
(με την RF ταλαντωνετε ο οπτοκουστικος κρυσταλος διαθλατε το φως που περναει απο μεσα με αποτελεσμα να διαθλουντε τα φωτονια στο cavity να μην κανουνε ταλαντωση μεταξυ front/rear mirror να μειωνετε το q factor να γινετε population inversion στον nd:yag κρυσταλο και οταν ο οπτοκουστικος κρυσταλος αφηνει το φως να περασει δινει πολυ ισχυρους παλμους αρκετων kw λογω της συσωρευμενης ενεργειας σε υψηλες ενεργειακες σταθμες των ηλεκτρονιων στον nd:yag κρυσταλο)

O nd:yag κρυσταλος του dpss laser γινοτανε pump απο 2 laser διοδους 25w εκαστη και τις αλλαξα εβαλα 2 ιδιου τυπου αλλα 40w εκαστη(αντεχουνε ποιο πολλα ampere)
Λειτουργησα λιγο το laser ανεβασα το ρευμα των διοδων για να αυξησω την ισχυ το πηγα μεχρι 38A (απο 30 που ειτανε οι 25w διοδοι) και πηγα να κανω καλιμπραρισμα στην οπτικη ισχυ απο το προγραμα
ομως επειδη ειτανε αρκετα πανω τα watt της οπτικης ισχυος λογω ισχυροτερου pumping στο καλιμπραρισμα εβγαλε καποιο σφαλμα και το σταματησα.
Μετα ξαναρυθμισα τα ampere στα 30 που ειτανε οι 25w διοδοι και σε καποια φαση παρατησησα οτι μου εγραφε 0 στην RF ισχυ 0 forward/0 reverse/1 VSWR
Με αποτελσμα να μην λειτουργει το q switch του laser.
Οι διοδοι laser το τροφοδοτικο τους το cavity κτλπ λειτουργουνε ακομα κομπλε...

Στο δια ταυτα αυτο που μπορει να συμβαινει η οτι χαλασε το τροφοδοτικο RF εξου και η 0 ισχυς η οδηγηση του να μην ειναι καλη του κουτακι που κανει τη μετρηση να χαλασε(απιθανον γιατι εχει μειωθει το ρευμα στη γραμμη 24VDC που σημαινει οτι το RF PSU δεν τραβαει το σωστο ρευμα) η να χαλασε το ακουστοπτικο φορτιο και να το βλεπει το RF PSU και να σταματαει.
Σαν πιθανους λογους το προγραμμα γραφει
1)Dirty contacts in the area of the RF lines -> δεν παιζει
2)IN/OUT swapped on the RF measuring box -> δεν παιζει
3)Faulty actuation of the RF gate -> παιζει (αυτο πρεπει να το μετρησω) -> ισως να εγινε καποιο λαθος κατα την αποθηκευση των ρυθμισεων στην eprom καθως αλλαζα ρυθμισεις
4)Declining performance of RF driver -> παιζει (αυτο πρεπει να το μετρησω)

Οταν λειτουργουσανε ολα το μηχανημα τραβουσε 5.8Α απο τη γραμη των 24V απο την οποια τροφοδοτειτε και το RF τροφοδοτικο
τωρα λοιπον το μηχανημα τραβει 2.6A με τον RF τροφοδοτικο πανω συνδεμενο και 2A με το RF τροφοδοτικο ξεσυνδεμενο τελειως

Στις φωτο φαινετε το πριν και το μετα .

Τα ερωτηματα ειναι πως μπορω να μετρησω το φορτιο οτι ειναι ok ?
πως την RF εξοδο του RF PSU? 
και πως την οδηγηση του ?
Εχω πολυμετρο και 2καναλο παλμογραφο 100mhz


Πιστευω οτι για καποιο λογο εχει φαει σκαλωμα ο controller γιατι εγινε οταν αλλαζα ρυθμισεις και δεν οδηγει σωστα το RF PSU(Power setpoint: nominal value / actual value)
Ο controller εχει flash μνημη(M29F010B εχω το flash tool και το firmware) και eprom(M27C512 - δεν εχω τα δεδομενα της) που σβηνει με UV οπως και RTC με μπαταρια λιθιου για να κραταει την ωρα κτλπ.

----------


## mtzag

Μετρησα την ταση στο καλωδιο που παει στο power control του RF PSU απο τον controler
και ειτανε 0.04V ξεσυνδεσα το bnc απο τον controller και του εδωσα 1v απο μια αδεια αλκαλικη μπαταρια
και μολις εδωσα την ταση η ισχυς στο RF PSU πηγε στα 42w το ρευμα απο τη γραμμη των 24v
που τροφοδοτειτε το RF PSU περασε τα 6A οποτε δεν εχει προβλημα το RF PSU
ουτε το κουτακι που μετραει την ισχυ ουτε το q switch.
Εχει προβλημα η οδηγηση του RF PSU απο τον controller
οταν εκανα αλλαγες ρυθμισεων εφαγε σκαλωμα μαλλον ισως λογω bug στο λογισμικο.
Αμα σβησω την eprom η να βαλω μια καινουργια υπαρχει ελπιδα να ξαναγραφτουνε
οι default ρυθμισεις η αμα βγαλω τη μπαταρια λιθιου?

Στο controller αυτο που γραφει BIP_3702 ειναι η eprom(chip M27C512 με uv τζαμακι)
και αυτο που γραφει CIP_3605 ειναι η μνημη flash(chip M29F010B)
Αυτο διπλα στο BIP_3702 ειναι το RTC με τη μπαταρια λιθιου

Τελικα θυμηθηκα οτι οταν εκανα αλλαγη ρυθμισεων ειχα βγαλει ενα καλωδιο απο τη σειριακη
και μπορει να χαλασανε οι ρυθμισεις γι αυτο.
Εβγαλα την eprom απο το socket και δεν λειτουργει τιποτα ουτε ο υπολογιστης ανοιγει...
αραγε αμα τη σβησω και την βαλω πανω σβησμενη θα γραφτουνε οι default τιμες η θα τα κανω χειροτερα ?
(Εχω παρει backup με τον TL866IIplus programer)

Τελικα το εφτιαξα με μια παλια εκδοση λογισμικου και ενα κρυφο κωδικο που εδινε προσβαση σε ρυθμισεις της eeprom
εβαλα 0.64V στην ταση οδηγησης του RF PSU ανεβασε ισχυ το RF PSU εφτιαξε το q-switch και λειτουργει..

----------

